# RCAF Happy Canada Day



## observor 69 (1 Jul 2020)

Happy #CanadaDay everyone! From coast to coast to coast, we're #RCAFProud to serve our true north, strong and free. Check out this video highlighting what we do for #Canada. #RCAF

https://twitter.com/RCAF_ARC/status/1278282203189800961

What can I say... Just love anything that flies.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Jul 2020)

Vancouver gets the bomber!

A CP-140 Aurora, a Canadian Armed Forces maritime patrol plane out of Comox, will conduct a flyby over Metro Vancouver on Canada Day starting at noon.

The aircraft, from the Royal Canadian Air Force’s 407 Long Range Patrol Squadron, is scheduled to fly at an altitude no lower than 500 feet above the highest point along the flyby route, before resuming a higher altitude for the return trip to 19 Wing Comox.

https://vancouversun.com/news/rcaf-aircraft-will-buzz-vancouver-on-canada-day/wcm/31fdc6c2-c78a-44b6-9597-efc59a73274d/


----------

